# 2018 beach tarpon run



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)




----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Sweet hook ups! Nice video.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Incredible footage, close quarters combat!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

That’s awesome. Thanks for the video


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Congrats on all the tarpon action!! Love the video :thumbup: If I may, can you tell me what are you baiting with in the beginning of video? What do you call those you had in dip net...moon fish, shoe makers? Curious, cause bait was almost impossible to find this season down east. Would like more options other than cigs and herrings. Swim baits are good but my catch to hookup ratio went down hill this year only using artificial 95% of the time. 



Already looking forward to next year!!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

That is Damn impressive. The fishing and the filming. You guys rock!,


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Was an incredible season without doubt. I love our beach Poons

Great footage this season B. One of these days I’ll get all this camera shit somewhat worked out lol!!!


----------

